# Firestorm Compact



## azmark (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm getting a Firestorm Compact .45 from a guy I work with. Price is good, it's hardly used...not even broken in, technically. First, does anyone have any experience with these, and second, what are the simplest things to do to make it run reliably? He said he hasn't shot more than about a box of ammo through it and said it doesn't like hollowpoints too much. Don't know what brand he tried, but I figure if I have trouble I can polish the feedramp and check the mag or maybe even swap it out.

Anybody got any pointers? For $250 I don't see how I can go too wrong and I'll be able to learn about 1911s this way without risking much.


----------



## rvl8 (Jun 4, 2008)

doesn't like hollow points too much ? whats that mean ? I hope he wasnt shooting hollows at an indoor range


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

rvl8 said:


> doesn't like hollow points too much ? whats that mean ? I hope he wasnt shooting hollows at an indoor range


Why not?


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

$250 is an awesome deal.


----------



## rollin thunder (Mar 9, 2008)

Try unloading a hundred rounds or so of FMJ's thru it, then try some HP's.
RT


----------

